# Big Shot



## Lumberjack (Nov 4, 2003)

I got my Big Shot in today. It is AWSOME. I set the bag through a pecan canopy to the exact crotch ect. It was way easier than climbing the tree. I used the 8 oz with 1.75mm Zing It. It flat rocked. I need a pole about 2-3 foot longer to make it right. I don't think that I will need the quick release, as I can pull the bag to the ground (with me sitting on the ground) without a problem. 

If you think that you may want the Big Shot get it. 

The zing it seems to feel like a braided version of the 3 strand string used in construction. I think that I may try that and see if I may have found a replacement for the $22 per 180.

I also got the Line tamer. It took a second to get it to flow right, but after I did it rocked as well. I am going to try to make one for a cordless drill when I have time for my bigger ropes.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 4, 2003)

Mine should be in tomorrow.


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 4, 2003)

*Slingshots on steroids*

Welcome to a distinct facet of tree care. Welcome to rope setting. Once you're 90% accurate, you'll do shots, impossible shots, and plink em right in there. Have fun. Just stick with the zing-it line. You'll be amazed how long it lasts (if you keep it out of pine trees). -TM-


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 4, 2003)

The whole kit IS expensive.  

I am anxious to see what I can propel into the stratosphere.

Other than throwbags...


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Nov 4, 2003)

A local saw shop here in town has a BS for 180.00$. I hope I find out who buys it, if it sells.

Zing-it------------33.00$


----------



## kurtztree (Nov 4, 2003)

I got mine today ae vermeer dealer for hea alone it was $58 and the 180 feet of zing it line was $22 and 10 oz throw bag was $12 jepson book was $15. Spend over $100. stuff is so expensive Now I have to figure out how to use it.


----------



## GlennG (Nov 4, 2003)

I bought one 2 weeks ago and I need to spend some time with it. Messed with it for 10 minutes trying to set a line in a 60 ft Black Cherry. Overshooting undershooting.....a wee bit left...then right I gave up and just threw it in. I`m good up to about 50 ft but I need to practice and get good at the BS for the higher sets. I was using a 10oz but I think I might have better luck with the new compact bags that sit in the pocket better. I`m glad to see you guys are having better results than I did. Note to self....practice, practice, practice.

Glenn


----------



## Lumberjack (Nov 4, 2003)

I use the sherrill bags, and I didn't have a problem. They aren't a hacky sack, they have to be hard to stay together. I didn't have a problem with them sitting in the pouch, I just put the pointy end up and let it rip.


Carl


----------



## rbtree (Nov 4, 2003)

Try em again Rocky, the Sherril bags work fine for me, just set them in neatly.

Lumberjack,

Forget the construction string. It is stretchy, the last thing you want, and certainly way under in the strength dept. The only thing it would work for is for inital set, then pulling up another throw line. Why bother, get the Zing-It, it'll last for years!

A quick release is invaluable for long throws, or any throws as it allows relaxed aiming. Also, some rubber is thicker and stronger than others. My current one allows a quick pull for maybe a 60-70 foot toss. My previous one, no way, unless you have MB's finger strength. One before that was softer, but meant that, for a long throw, the pouch would need to be pulled nearly all the way to the end of an 8 foot pole. It also broke quicker. 

A tip for everyone: When you replace the sling, file the ends of the frame into a taper, back an inch or so, then smooth them out. This will provide a smoother longer transition zone where the rubber stretches most.

I'm now on my fifth sling, so listen up folks, this here old goat has done some Big Shoting!


----------



## Lumberjack (Nov 4, 2003)

I have the zing it, I just like shooting the thing, so I was gonna try that stuff.


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 5, 2003)

> "I've never thought of the BS as an entry to another plane. You're right though. It makes crown access a secondary item. Instead of being a primary thought, I can look at any tree and know that I can get in to it. I choose the place and get to work."


Whoever wrote that, hit the doggy on the noodle.

Rocky J., speaking of how the bag fits into the BS pouch, points out one of the finer nuances in getting your shot accuracy consistent - the bag shape.

Shot bag shapes could (for the sake of communication) be classified (at this point in time) into bendys, squashies, stiffies and bullets.

Bendys are cordura, non-dipped, and the ring folds over onto it own self and STAYS folded. Kind of a supple hand feel. Very hacky sack-like. The whole thing remains in a tight ball, balanced and together, and shoots beautifully. 

Squashies are super bendy bendys. You get this by taking a 16 oz bendy, remove 2 oz. of shot and you've got a squashy. These are the best. This was discovered when a bag missed it's 70' mark, bounced off the face of the crotch and began acceleration back to the driveway, wherupon it ruptured and sent out little tiny BB's all over, about two ounces, I estimate. The Aquaseal in the photo is the bomb stuff and is holding up very well under the unusual forces a shotbag can see. 

-TM-


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 5, 2003)

> I have a couple newer Sherrill bags that are pointy on the bottom and are impossible to use with the BS. Since they are vinyl dipped, they are less flexible and will not sit down in the pouch no matter what.



Stiffies are what Rocky described: vinyl-dipped, long and they're great as throw bags, but they suck as shot bags. Imbalanced, oversized, like trying to shoot heavy dill pickle. 

Bullets are the new Sherrill bags, the shot is more concentrated into one end of the bag, but essentially, they're stiffies. there's also a tiny loop sewn at the bottom of the bag, but I haven't figured out what that's use is, and the top ring is notably smaler than on all other shotbags.

I think Rocky and I agree on the cordura Weaver bags as being the best option out there at this time. -TM-


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 5, 2003)

I like the torpedo shaped bags on larger trees because they will fall off a fat limb instead of just sitting down on it. 

For me, they have not been a problem with how they sit in the BS pouch either.

The loose bags are better for use over hardscape, because they are less likely to rupture.

BTW, with my hight, I use 4 and 6 foot sections on mine.

I hear Kenny uses a 4 or 6.


----------



## rbtree (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tree Machine _
> *Bullets are the new Sherrill bags, the shot is more concentrated into one end of the bag, but essentially, they're stiffies. there's also a tiny loop sewn at the bottom of the bag, but I haven't figured out what that's use is, and the top ring is notably smaler than on all other shotbags.
> 
> I -TM- *



Purpose of loop: attach minibiner and line via spliced eye. This makes it easy to make use of the weight when working the transition over a tight crotch. A sharp tug should suffice.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Nov 5, 2003)

The bullet shape was concieved a few tears ago by Jim Harrison from New Zealand. The Harrison Rocket is a wonderful throwbag.

Tom


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 5, 2003)

Ahhh, an accessory loop that allows you to hoist a rope, a biner AND a bag up into the tree. 

This is for the guys who tie the slickline directly to the shotbag ring. The bottom loop would allow you to not have to tie and untie the shotline from the shotbag every single time you switch over..... Me prefer to perma-tie the shotline on to a mini biner, and swap the bag for the eyed end of the rope once it gets back to earth. I think this is as boiled -down as it gets. 

The biner shown is a BlackDiamond Micron, a miniature version of the Hotwire, and the wire gate is stainless spring steel. There are two micron sizes, use the smallest. I think they cost $4.50 and can be gotten at sporting goods, rock climbing shops and rock gyms. The weight of this piece is pretty much a fly's sneeze and doesn't interfere with the launch or trajectory. -TM-


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 5, 2003)

*The joys of shooting with deadly accuracy*



> The Harrison Rocket is a wonderful throwbag.



I'd like to try one. Got a link? -TM-


----------



## tophopper (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: The joys of shooting with deadly accuracy*



> _Originally posted by Tree Machine _
> *I'd like to try one. Got a link? -TM- *



try www.frescoarborist.com


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> *I hear Kenny uses a 4 or 6. *



i keep the 4' around cuz it comes in handy in case i'm standing in the street and have to put the BS on the curb. Actually used it in the tree a few times too, shooting across to other trees etc. :blush:


----------



## SilverBlue (Nov 5, 2003)

Good idea Ken, more people should keep thier "BS" on the curb 


> _Originally posted by TheTreeSpyder _
> *i keep the 4' around cuz it comes in handy in case i'm standing in the street and have to put the BS on the curb. Actually used it in the tree a few times too, shooting across to other trees etc. :blush: *


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 6, 2003)

I got my Big Shot today and its pretty neat-o. I can't believe how easy it is to aim.

I lost my brand-new 10oz throwbag. I shot it perfectly only I need to finesse the pull I put behind it. It went perfectly through the limb I was aiming at, only it kept going another 75' or so and got hung up in the next tree. Har!  

Cool tool!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 7, 2003)

Cool. A 14oz is the only bag I've got right now, and I bet the extra weight will reduce overshooting.
I thought I NEEDED a lighter bag, I see now I probably don't.  

I launched a golf ball almost straight up, that sucker went almost out of sight! It hit the concrete and bounced back up 100 feet.
Do they still sell Super Balls?


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Nov 7, 2003)

I launched a golf ball out of mine. It hit the arm of the Big Shot and came directly back at me and hit me square in the head. The ball bounced off my head and went about 300 yards farther onto the hood of a 2002 Jaguar.
$2000 later the hood was fine, but ever since that day I can't do simple math...


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 7, 2003)

*tracing your line and bag back down to earth*

Mike Maas....... you are a beautiful man.


> I gave up on the dinky 10oz bag and went to 14 and 16. The overshot is reduced and it's easier to swing it around and get it to drop where you want it.


What he said. -TM-


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 7, 2003)

HA! Big Shot golf - I was thinking the same thing, only club you would need would be a putter!

You could adapt one to fit on the 4ft ferrel.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 7, 2003)

When I shoot my BS, I orient the slingshot like a normal slingshot, with the 'Y' facing me.
When I look at a pic in Sherrill, the guy shooting his has the 'Y' facing away from him.

Which way is the correct way? Does it matter?




Also, has anybody ordered the expensive release snap? Since I'm made out of money(see my new red oak movie) I think I will order it just for the hallibut.


----------



## seanlarkin (Nov 7, 2003)

The correct way to shot the Big Shot is as shown in our catalogs and instructions. When you shoot it with the "y" facing you, the shot has to travel over it along with the line. However, when you shoot it with the "Y" facing out, the shot and line sail off without any interuption.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 7, 2003)

Meaning less drag and less chance of catching on your pinkey or a button.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 7, 2003)

OK, cool. I guess I just instinctively used it like a regular slingshot. Thanks for the tip, guys.

What about the release gizmo?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 7, 2003)

I think the consensus is that the QR works best on very high shots.

Tom D. does a lot of SRT where he will use multiple high crotches to support the line, some peple are entering +90 ft trees on a regular basis.

I'm rarely going for a 60ft crotch, so don't see the need for it.

Also it works best with a single section, so those of us who use a 2 part pole don't use it.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> *
> 
> Also it works best with a single section, so those of us who use a 2 part pole don't use it. *




Thats the part about that that I like - I would like to try the 'shotgun' method. Most of my shots won't be all that high, just higher then I would normally throw. And more accurate.

I thunk...


----------



## Lumberjack (Nov 7, 2003)

I shoot it like a sling shot and I just throw the bag over the y and put the bag in the pouch. It goes off normally and I think that it is easier to aim. I will post about the Ness tommorow after I use it. Right now my hands are stiff from the cold/

Carl


----------



## Lumberjack (Nov 7, 2003)

Rocky

Are you a natural, or did you take classes?


Carl


----------



## Stumper (Nov 7, 2003)

Brian is a PhD candidate in the school of hard knocks. Snotty freshmen irritate him but he can't quite bear to leave them floundering in the mire of their ignorance.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Nov 8, 2003)

i think all the work is tough; i still remeber what it was like to fumble with some things, as i do with newer ones now. i think invocation of Rule # 121 is more proper....


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *
> 
> Why don't I just shut up...*




Would you?

PLEASE?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 8, 2003)

Another problem I have found with shooting the BS "overslung" vs "undreslung" is that the line can run across the pouch or rubber tubing and cause damage. I loned mine to someone while in CA , whithout instructing in use, and he "Nicked" the pouch attatchment


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 9, 2003)

Yes, if you continue shooting per 'Traditional slingshot' you're gonna have problems that go beyond poor accuracy. Next thing, we'll find you out in your jack yard backing off.

I've tried 4 foot pole, 6 foot pole, 8 foot pole, 4 foot pole on a 6 foot pole, with quick-release, without quick-release, using the rubber pole boot, pole base on ground, pole base on my hip, and shotgun style. I would try these different methods for 2 days, so as to give them fair trial. Then the slickline trials: 2mm polypro slick, 3 mm slick, monofilament 80 lb test, and spectra. Then the shotbag trials. When ZingIt came on, it was an impressive improvement. 

I got my first (and only) bigshot at TCI Expo, Indianapolis, 5 years ago (or was it 6?) and it was so new to the industry, there were just no bigshot 'teachers'. The bigshot has not really changed in that time, because it was a perfect, awesome device to begin with; if you use it properly. Thanks, Tobe. -TM-


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm seeing a lot of you using a biner to attach the throwbag with, I've always just tied the throwline directly to the bag.
Why is this? To remove the bag easier? Why untie the bag? To free up that end of the throwline?

I tie to the bag with a bowline, and if I EVER untie it, I just untie it.
I'm just curious. The BS is new to me, but not throwlines.

I'm glad I shot the BS only a few times wrong. I can see how that would put a hurting on the sling over time. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 9, 2003)

I like the slipknot, it can be tied in either direction, in real messy trees where there is a good (bad?) chance of getting stuck I may tie it so that a yank on the line will untie the sack in the tree. The bag may still be caught , bu the line comes down. (Usually)

Otherwise the slipknot is just to make it quicker to remove the bag.

Another thing I've learned recently is to not have the line tied to the rope end, but have a foot or so of rope that can be flipped ove the crotch.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> *...I may tie it so that a yank on the line will untie the sack in the tree. The bag may still be caught , bu the line comes down. *




I LIKE the sound of that! I'll give it a try.


----------



## Joe (Nov 9, 2003)

I shoot the BS with it set up backwards and do just fine. 

Joe


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 9, 2003)

How long have you had yours, Joe?


----------



## Joe (Nov 9, 2003)

A few months. I had some practice with it at 1 of the local tcc's. So, in a sense, I had previous instruction using it backwards. This still gave me a feel for what it could do. When I started using it a few months ago, my very 1st shot was on the money. I considered it a worthy investment because of how quick I produced using it. I've stumbled a few times since, and I was blessed by it when using it in tight quarters. By not being exceptionally picky about my choice of crotches, like accepting a lower or higher crotch makes using it a time saver. 

Joe


----------



## rbtree (Nov 9, 2003)

Big Shot bands have been known to break at the tube ends. Using it with the bands up, in case of breakage, could result in loss of an eye!!! or other facial damage.. such as cuts from safety glasses being smashed into the face.

I suggest, do NOT use the BS this way!


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 9, 2003)

*Great tool, use it safely*



> Shooting a biner up into a twiggy tree is a quick way to get it snagged.


You say this with such authority as to make it sound like you know this from experience.

The reason I use, not any cheesy small biner, but rather a Black Diamond micron, the smaller of the two sizes, is that it has such a strong spring gate that it _doesn't_ open when dragged across the unavoidable twigs in a twiggy tree. That's why I've been very specific about this piece and have given reasons for its merit.

All my ropes have spliced eyes, making the offing of the bag and the onning of the rope an instant maneuver. I focus on the parts of my job that are repetitive in nature and look for ways to boil these tasks down so I can focus more on tree care rather than futzing with gear.

If my ropes didn't have spliced eyes, my method would be bunk, and I'd go to taking off my gloves and tying and untying little knots.

I rarely get the shotbag hung up in a tree. The times I do are when I fire through a tight, vertical v-crotch, or if the bag and line wrap around the limb more than one full revolution. Occasionally the line gets caught under a piece of bark These hangups, however, have nothing to do with the biner. 

Listen to rbtree! This stuff HAS happened and stitches in the face, or dameged eyes are never a good thing. Think about this the next time you fire one off 'shotgun' style -TM-


----------



## Joe (Nov 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rbtree _
> *Big Shot bands have been known to break at the tube ends. Using it with the bands up, in case of breakage, could result in loss of an eye!!! or other facial damage.. such as cuts from safety glasses being smashed into the face.
> 
> I suggest, do NOT use the BS this way! *



Roger: I told the guys I work with what was written in your post. There was an instant change in the way the big shot was used. I think your advice was effective. Thanks for the heads up. 

Joe


----------



## kurtztree (Nov 25, 2003)

Guess what guys an Asplundh safety supervisor came out by us today to see us and he didnt know what a bigshot was I asked him why we dont have any bigshots in this company and he goes what you think im just a peon then after i explained that it is something to throw a throwbag in the tree to set your climbing line in the tree we dont have throwbags on the trucks here either. he said that is a regional thing. Just before he left he asked if i still think he is a peon. I just laughed at him


----------



## underwor (Dec 15, 2003)

*Big Shot Practice*

Thought I would send along a picture I just got of Big Shot Practice in my Climbing Class on Campus this fall. At least they were all concentrating on the same thing for once. 

Bob

http://165.234.175.12/photos/Forestry-Club/Climbing Class 2003/scan0009.jpg


----------



## seanlarkin (Dec 15, 2003)

SAFETY GLASSES!!!


----------



## t6140p (Dec 15, 2003)

I've been using a big shot for about 5 years. I'll never throw another throw ball again. Even as low as 20 feet. The Big shot is just so much more acurate. I normally shoot an 8 oz. Weaver bag but switch to a heavier bag when shooting into Shag Bark Hickorys and White Oaks and such.

T


----------



## Tree Machine (Dec 16, 2003)

*Giving a 10 year-old a bigshot*

I'm planning to give my ten year-old nephew a BigShot for his birthday. Do you guy's think that is a good idea?

My sister thinks its cool idea, but my wife is violently opposed. I got the kid a harness last year, and a shotbag and 50 feet of line. He lives in Sarasota, Florida and has this humongous, sprawling live oak in his front yard.

Rocky J. Squirrell are sprawling live oaks fun to climb? If you were a ten year old, would you want a BigShot and line setup? This just wasn't available to any of us at a young age... maybe for the better. Uncle Tree Machine needs to follow Dr. Alex Shigo's saying, about every kid having the opportunity to climb a tree.... not just orange and grapefruit trees. Ya gotta graduate up at some point. 

See, I feel it's my responsibility, _and duty_, as an Uncle to really reach out and extend some love. And how else better to do that than with a BigShot ?! -TM-


----------



## Lumberjack (Dec 16, 2003)

I am only 17, and I can remember back when I was 10. I think that it depends on your nephew. It would be a good pasttime, if he was mature enough to be able to set everything up properly. However, I am not sure that a 10 year old is able to understand how powerful a Big Shot is, and how bad it could damage someone or something. 

Like I said it depends on your Nephew, I don't know him but I don't think that a majority of the 10 year olds can consistently make decisions like that. It only takes one mistake.


Carl


----------



## Tree Machine (Dec 16, 2003)

*Let share rb's wisdom*

Originally, I didn't actually post to query about my nephew and the BigShot. But I do appreciate that input, Lumberjack.

rbtree offered a cool idea in the beginning of this thread, and I have to change over the rubber tubing on my Bigshot, due to a long and useful life. It should have been retired a couple months ago. 

I'm doing just what rbtree suggested early in page 1, taper the ends of the BigShot. These next shots are of trying to remove the old rubber tubing from the original BigShot head. I failed with the "roll it off" method, but succeeded with the "cut lengthwise with rope scissors" attempt". -TM-


----------



## Tree Machine (Dec 16, 2003)

*Don't try the dry-peel*

Maybe a carefully guided X-acto razor would work better. rb???? What do you use?


----------



## Tree Machine (Dec 16, 2003)

*Bing.*

Bing.


----------



## Tree Machine (Dec 16, 2003)

*T of the T*

WMD.


----------



## Tree Machine (Dec 16, 2003)

*Safety glasses, ear and eye protection and ....*

and a respirator. An apron of some sort, maybe. Use the appropriate safety gear on this maneuver, gentlemen. Be real careful.

You should have an easier time than I, since you probably won't have to one-hand the grinder, while other-handing the camera. I hope you appreciate this shot.


----------



## Tree Machine (Dec 16, 2003)

Touched up the tips with 60-grit sandpaper on a belt sander. I don't think this step is necessary if you're smooth with the grinder (which I _will_ be next time).

After smoothing as best I could, I wiped the tapered tips with isopropyl alcohol (also, probably not necessary).


----------



## Tree Machine (Dec 16, 2003)

*Soap.*

Liquid soap. I wetted a paper towel and put just a couple drops on it...


----------



## Tree Machine (Dec 16, 2003)

*this part goes quick*

...gave it a little squeeze..... Then I wiped the taper tips, and all the way back as far as I would be pushing the rubber tubing.

Then you push the rubber onto the metal. It is as easy as you could hope it to be.

Push the second one on. Then inspect. Make sure the pouch doesn't appear to be 'twisting. Also, it should look 'level'.

This is the last adjustment you get, because within an hour your BigShot is 'set' and ready to go back to work.


----------



## Tree Machine (Dec 16, 2003)

*and the parting shot....*

Did I do good, rbtree?

Now the question comes, do I fabricate my Nephew a BigShot out of the old tubing/pouch, or do I get him a new one. Probably easier to get him a new one.

By the way, Lumberjack, what were you saying about a ten year old, and proposing that he would be... the word you use,... maturity??? 'Maturity' and 'ten year-old' don't belong in the same sentence together. Think about it.

That is all for now. -TM-


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Dec 16, 2003)

I concur. Give him a gun. I gave my son a gun at that age and he loved it. You do need to supervise him though, as you would with the Big Shot, it's just that he will get bored with the slingshot, imo.


----------



## Lumberjack (Dec 16, 2003)

Kinda what I was gettin at. He will get board shootin the bag into the tree, and then he will start shooting other things and not at the tree. 

Now if he lived out in the country, it wouldn't be a problem b/c there aint nothin to mess up' but in the city no way.


Carl


----------



## Tree Machine (Dec 16, 2003)

*Ok, OK*

My wife, and probably everyone involved, thanks you. Kinda what I was thinking, and I feel, ..... The spear I gave him last year didn't go over very well, come to think of it. -TM-


----------



## murphy4trees (Dec 16, 2003)

Bob U
Looks like she is shooting with the rubber on the same side of the pole as her face.... Not Kosher.... It often seems that educators/authors on arboriculture are far removed from the day to day field oprerations... 

Another exaple:
The ISA certification for tree climber specialist requires a throw of 20-25' made within 5 tries as per the article in Arborist News, Dec. '03 pgs. 20-23. I can throw 25' but not much more, though I generally hit a 70' crotch on first or second shots with the BS. 
I notice they require a tautline or Blake and hip thrusting as well..... I wonder if some of the top competition climbers would have to brush up on these old school techniques to pass certification.... 
It'll be interesting to see if they allow the french prussic and butterfly saddle.....


----------



## Erwin (Dec 16, 2003)

*best way to remove the rubber w/o damaging it at all*

Here is how I do my BS. The old rubber has been on for over a year and been ysed a lot for placing ropes in trees, shooting tennis balls, golf balls. I just mak a big bucket full of soapy water with the entire arms of the BS submerged for an hour. Rinse the soap off and dry it with paper towel. Ruber or silicone tubing is not 100% water proof. water can get into the interface of the rubber and steel. After you dry off the exterior of the BS there is still some soap left inside to let you roll it or squeeze it off fairly easily. Hope this helps. Erwin


----------



## underwor (Dec 16, 2003)

Daniel,

Thanks for the heads up on keeping the sling on the bottom side. I never thought about that approach. Just got a box with the Big Shot in it when I ordered and had no idea how it was supposed to be used. Figured it was like the old wrist rocket from the 60's and used it accordingly. Educators learn the same way anyone else does. That is why I keep reading this and other sites. Guess I never saw anyone shoot it from the bottom side, or just wasn't paying attention. It would make it easier to keep the line straight than being sure each time that it is over the center of the Y. 

Thanks again. Keep me honest

Bob U.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 5, 2004)

I had a giant pecan to work on today, and I mean GIANT!! The perfect fork for access was about 60, 70 ft. I just whipped out the 'ole BS, set the line on the first shot! Nothing but a matter of running a pulley up with my climbline attached, and skeedaddling up!

Sorry, I know a lot of you guys are already used to yur BS.

But mine is sthil new to me, I LUVS IT!!! 



Whoever don't have a BS, GET ONE!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 5, 2004)

I can't believe how accurate you can be with it, even as a beginner. My tendency is to overshoot, but I'm getting better.

I guarantee you I'm the only one within 100 mile radius with one of these. The few I talk to about it say they want one, but they don't slap the bucks down to get one.

Their loss!


----------



## murphy4trees (Jan 7, 2004)

The Big Shot has the ability to pay for itself on the first and every other big job it is used on.... What other tool can you say that about????


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 7, 2004)

Err, I don't 'bout the FIRST shot. 

My first shot cost me my new 12 oz bullet bag - a tad too much pull.


----------



## rbtree (Jan 7, 2004)

Ha,

When I got mine, 5 yrs ago? I went out to the park by my house, where there are some 170 foot old growth firs. I shot a pouch all the way over the top of a dead 120 foot cedar, sans string.....I ran to the side, but lost track as it came down....and never found it.....


----------



## murphy4trees (Jan 8, 2004)

My first job with the BS made a believer out of me. It was a 3k tulip takedown.... Other guys had put 5 and 6k on this tree...
The tulip was a hollow monster, 5' from the backdoor, and no access with equipment...
I set up a climbing line and two lowering lines from the roof, one in an adjacent ash tree... Only had to lower out a few big limbs before threading the needle through other trees and the fence...
Then used the BS to set another climbing line in an adjacent locust to remove two lower limbs which may have caught and twisted the tulip.. It was a little hairy but it worked beautifully..... wish I had the digital camera back then...
I actually ended up using a 20T crane to get the downed wood out of the backyard...


----------



## rumination (Jan 8, 2004)

just tried my brand new big shot for the first time yesterday, and all I can say is SWEEET!!!

I was shooting for crotches in a 90ft banyan. started out with a 16oz shotbag and was barely making the 60ft crotches. then I put on the 10oz bag and fired it...going...going...gone! like Butch said, I think overshooting will be my main problem in the near future. accuracy is great right off, though.

now all I need to get are some sturdy paint balls and see if I can't give some of the obnoxious cockatoos that live back here rainbow colors.:angel:


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 10, 2004)

You guys ain't seen nuthin' until you've used my "gyppo shooter". I read all the bragging about the big shot and went down to the riggin' store and got sticker shock. I went to the hardware store and bought a bunch of heavy surgical tubing, some big boy lead sinkers (8-14oz.) and some braided string as close as I could get to Zing-it. Then I went to my own riggin shack, out back of the house, and went to work cutting out the tines and bending my old lady's favorite yard rake. It's already got tapered ends, just so's you know. I doubled up the tubing on each side and used a hunk of leather for a pouch. Then I coiled up (flaked) 150' of gyp-zing-it into a bucket, used my vise to push roofing nails through some webbing to hold onto the sinker, duct taped it up proud, and used a bowline to tie it on with so I could make the quick switch. The old lady's rake was too short to make the the cut and I'll be darned if I'm going to get down on my knees to prove a point (see manly man thread), so I stuck a bolt through a piece of 2" pipe and used it for an extension.

Today me and my son took down a bunch of trees without having to climb any of them. I'm gonna have to tie the loose end of the Gyp-line to the bucket to act as a drag chute since 150' of line wants to go plumb over the top with that 12oz. sinker. I might have to break down and get me one of them softie bags before somebody gets knocked out, but I'll have to save up for awhile since I already spent the best part of a twenty dollar bill (not counting the old lady's favorite rake).

I shore am proud of my new giant slingshot and by the looks some people are givin' me I must be the envy of the neighborhood. And I only have you guys to thank for setting me up and for all the helpfull hints you've taught me on the computer. I wish you could see a picture of it but it'll be awhile before I can afford a digital camera since I'm savin' up for that softy bag. Thanks again guys and I'll try to do you all proud!


P.S. Just teasin'


----------

